# new but Aesthetic damage white goods websites



## clid61 (2 Oct 2020)

Any advice recommndations pleas


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Oct 2020)

We've used Capital Appliances who, I think, are Wolverhampton based. Always been good service from them


----------



## clid61 (3 Oct 2020)

mistyoptic said:


> We've used Capital Appliances who, I think, are Wolverhampton based. Always been good service from them


ta for that will check them out


----------



## gbb (4 Oct 2020)

Whirlpool / Hotpoint Factory Outlet ?
We live in Pboro and have the Hotpoint outlet a mile away, our first choice every time.
Last purchase was an induction oven, reduced from circa £799 down to £250. That was a black Friday special but you can expect 1/3 savings usually.
Always had very good service at the Pboro depot, I gather theres one in Gateshead if that's near ?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2020)

Where, roughly, are you? There's one in Corby and one on Brackmills industry, Northampton that I know of. 
Not sure about online, but probably worth a visit if nearby.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Oct 2020)

AO outlet store? I've never used them, I've never used AO either TBH but it's an option.

LINKY


----------



## gbb (4 Oct 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> AO outlet store? I've never used them, I've never used AO either TBH but it's an option.
> 
> LINKY


We've used AO (normal goods, not graded seconds) a couple times, no complaints about their service at all.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2020)

Miele outlet

Not keen on ao, who appeared to have rolled a coffee machine to us when we ordered it a few weeks ago. Oh, and the time before when I got only weasel words regarding a product failure. Kudos to Beko who stood behind their product and fixed it without question.


----------

